

Show HN: WebGL Duck Hunt remake - nergal
http://parrothunt.nergal.se:8080

======
jorgearturo
It won't zoom if you are out of bullets, the block should be on mouse release
IMHO

~~~
nergal
Noted :)

------
jorgearturo
Now this is something HN worthy

